# Relocation agent vs property agent



## Spen (Nov 29, 2011)

Stuck in a bit of a quandary:

1. We made offer on 2 apartments

2. Relocation agent dutifully follows up with property agents

3. Property agents insist on having security deposit before paperwork, but relocation agent advises that we should hold the cheque until paperwork is done.

4. Deal is scuttled, apparently because other clients didn't require 'bullsh*t' (quoting an agent) paperwork. Agents then disappear.

5. Time is running out, on both relocation agent's allotted time and our temporary accommodation.

Is it simpler and quicker to deal with property agents directly? 

We're 1st-time renters in Dubai.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

The information your relocation agent gave you was good. Never give a deposit to an agent directly. SHould be made either to the agency or to the owner. Where are you looking? Call me on 056 7989 178 or hit my link and I will see if I can help.

James


----------



## Spen (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks James.

Yes we understand that payment should be made to the owner or agency, after due diligence with the documents etc.

However, are relocation agents known to err too much on the safe side, so much so that it turns off agents and owners who are looking to deal quickly and directly with renters?


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

People who want to deal too quickly and directly sometimes end up having spent their money with no where to live! The good thing with what you are looking for is that there is choice out there. Hold tight and see if we can help.


----------



## Spen (Nov 29, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> People who want to deal too quickly and directly sometimes end up having spent their money with no where to live! The good thing with what you are looking for is that there is choice out there. Hold tight and see if we can help.


Great, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Spen said:


> Stuck in a bit of a quandary:
> 
> 1. We made offer on 2 apartments
> 
> ...


Security deposit check is always in the name of the landlord. Without it no agent will lift his ass and start with the paperwork. Consider that the paperwork can take up to 2 weeks incl. DEWA enrolment.


----------



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

Relocation agents sometimes try to be over smart and want things done the way they think it should be done. Most of them are house wives and doing relocation jobs on part time basis. I lost a villa in GCW last year because of the extra precautionary attitude of the relocation agent. 

Why would a real estate agent hold a property or start paper work without seeing any money. You should check property documents (title deed) ask for a formal quotation from the agent and give a deposit check in favour of the owner. Always make sure you are dealing with a RERA certified broker. Ask for his broker card and note the number. Or better yet keep a copy of RERA broker card when giving the deposit check.


----------

